# Struggles and Support > Mental Health in the media >  >  American Psychological Association To Classify Belief in God As a Mental Illness

## Wishie

[Don't know how true this is? The article is from 2015]

American Psychological Association To Classify Belief in God As a Mental Illness

"According to the American Psychological Association (APA), a strong and passionate belief in a deity or higher power, to the point where it impairs one?s ability to make conscientious decisions about common sense matters, will now be classified as a mental illness.

The controversial ruling comes after a 5-year study by the APA showed devoutly religious people often suffered from anxiety, emotional distress, hallucinations, and paranoia. The study stated that those who perceived God as punitive was directly related to their poorer health, while those who viewed God as benevolent did not suffer as many mental problems. The religious views of both groups often resulted in them being disconnected from reality.

With the new classification, the APA will lobby to introduce legislation which would allow doctors the right to force life-saving treatment on those who refuse it for spiritual reasons on the grounds that they are mentally incapable of making decisions about their health.

The American Psychological Association says more information about the study and the new classification will be made available to the public in their upcoming journal (which is expected to be release in early August)."

----------


## Otherside

I'm an atheist (probably more agnostic, but still) but I disagree with this. And it's insulting to those who do suffer from psychosis/hallucinations to suggest that belief in God compares to this. Comparing a strong belief in a religion that has been around for thousands of years and is worshipped by thousands of people is not anything like psychosis.

And I strongly stand against the idea that it could be used to force treatment. Any person who is capable of making a rational decision should be allowed to make there own choices regarding there treatment. If that means they want to forgo insulin to treat diabetes and instead rely on prayer then so be it. That's their decision (and right).

I honestly hope this is a troll from a fake news site tbh. I'd check, but I'm stuck at a train station at the moment and I really hate mobile browsers. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Koalafan

As far as I know this has been debunked and is not real.

----------


## CloudMaker

Wow this is so messed up Satan really does rule this world

----------

